# Capital Limited Trip



## Steel City Don (Feb 9, 2012)

My girlfriend, son and I traveled from Bloomington to Chicago then the Chicago to PGH trip on the Limited. That was on 03/17/2010. I enjoyed the trip. Only 1 problem was we had a stoppage on the Limited for 2 hours just west of Toledo. A car decided to "beat the train" and lost. A freight train in front of us obliterated this car and killed the father and son in it. We also had to stop for about 15 minutes and go slow around Cleveland due to ponding of the rain and minor flooding. I really cannot complain, other then high price food...lol. I did not know that when you book a room on the Limited you get to use the lounge in Chicago-Union station. That was nice. Free beverages, food and a place to put your carry ons until board time, we walked around downtown Chicago for a bit, so that was helpful! Also the dinner was so good.


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Feb 14, 2012)

I was on the Cap heading eastbound back to Pittsburgh last week. Somewhere just west of Waterloo Indiana, the train screeched to a halt while we were eating dinner. Two conductors came running through the dining car with one shouting into her radio "Rodger, we're grabbing the vests and hitting the ground running".

Apparently, we hit a horse somehow. Ended up stopped for 2 hours.

They did manage to make up almost 45 minutes of that by the time we got to Pittsburgh.

I understand the Diner was having a special on wild game steaks the next day.


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh, we were also pulling private varnish from Chicago to DC. But since you won't allow picture uploads to this website, I won't share the photograph with you.


----------



## amamba (Feb 14, 2012)

Oldsmoboi said:


> Oh, we were also pulling private varnish from Chicago to DC. But since you won't allow picture uploads to this website, I won't share the photograph with you.


Upload it somewhere else and post the link! I would like to see it!


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm hoping to make a point as one IP.Board forum operator to another. I could have had it uploaded to AU before #30 even left the station, but since we can't upload attachments to our posts like 99% of forums out there, it was too complicated to upload it somewhere else and then post a link here from my phone.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oldsmoboi said:


> I'm hoping to make a point as one IP.Board forum operator to another.


Perhaps the "Site Improvements & Updates" section of the forum, or a private message to the owner of the board, would be a better place to make your point.


----------



## Steel City Don (Feb 15, 2012)

Send it to me in a private message.


----------

